# ISO Beer Can Chicken instructions



## pdswife (Dec 31, 2008)

Santa brought me a BeerCan Chicken rack... 

But, he threw away the directions ( Santa doesn't like messes!!)

Any advice on how to do a chicken in the oven?
Spices, times, temps?

Thanks, all the recipes I can find are for over the grill and ours is put away for the winter.

smiles, Trish


----------



## Hoot (Dec 31, 2008)

The grill is better but here is a way to do it in the oven that ain't bad.
Oven Beer Can Chicken


----------



## Katie H (Dec 31, 2008)

Trish, look in this thread, my post #21.  When we cook the chicken in the oven, I think we use about 375F.  Turns out great.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 31, 2008)

All I ever used was salt, pepper and poultry seasoning.  I guess you could use thyme/rosemary if you wanted.  Does the rack have the cup for the liquid or does it just hold the bird?

I always used my grill.  BTW - I don't have beer in a can so I just used an empty tin can.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 31, 2008)

Jeekinz, the rack does have a holder for the can. It's pretty cool.   

Thanks guys!!  You always come through for me.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 1, 2009)

I love my can rack.  I always use Guy's recipe.  Big Bud's Beer Can Chicken Recipe : Guy Fieri : Food Network  Sometimes without the bacon but his advice to put the rub under the skin is the bomb!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you callisto!  
I think I'll try his recipe..adding more garlic "just because"


----------



## barako (Jan 12, 2009)

Hoot said:


> The grill is better but here is a way to do it in the oven that ain't bad.


Wow, great guide... I've been doing this but this one is more detailed..


----------



## buckytom (Jan 12, 2009)

omg!!!

tell me you bought the chicken already cleaned and butchered from a market...


----------



## Adillo303 (Jan 12, 2009)

Trish - Is this the one that you got? Even if it is not, there are instructions there.

AC


----------



## letscook (Jan 12, 2009)

i have used a Lemon lime soda with some rosemary and garlic - was really good


----------

